# My new project Update New Pics Finally Completed Yippie !!!



## firefighterfree (Dec 27, 2007)

I brought this boat a few days ago. How would you fix this up? I have serval ideas. Just want some feed back from you all.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome,
What I would do first is gut it out completly and throw away everything that is not useable. Are you planning on flooring it and adding a deck to it? Or are you just planning to clean it up a bit and fish it as is?


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 27, 2007)

All those old OMCs had a bent shaft like that. For a good reason too. You notice that the shaft enters the trolling motor at the very front. If it were a straight shaft, and it went in the very front, it would fight you when you went to steer it. Now, with the bent shaft, it is as if the shaft went in the middle. If you draw a line straight down from the straight part of the shaft, on down to the motor, that will be where the turning point is. Therefore, you have better leverage, and can turn it with less force, when under power. I have a slightly older one, that I picked up a yard sale, that I am converting to a transom mount.
If you give me the model number, I can contact someone who can get the thrust, and the voltage, and I can find the year. They were pretty good motors too. Very simple design, and some of them (the black ones) are still sought after by many bass fisherman these days. If you do decide to "throw it away" I wouldn't be opposed to taking it off your hands.  
I like the design of that boat - no bench seats to mess with. I see the inside of the gunwales have an aluminum box. I assume this hides some structure, but I would like to see another picture or two. 
Jim pointed out throwing out everything that isn't usable. At this point, all I can see that is trash is the spare tire (your trailer has 12 inch tires, but that one there appears to be 10 inches - you can use a different size spare on a single axle rig, but that one appears to be a bit worse for wear anyway) and that crab net. The rust on the seats can be fixed with a quick brushing, with a hand wire brush, and touch up of paint, if the vinyl isn't that bad. I would go ahead and remove that blue carpet, and see what is under it. Even if you were planning on using it as is, you may find something that needs work, on the bottom level deck. 
Your galvanized trailer appears to be in good condition. Did that come with it, or did you buy that separately?

Good Luck, and keep us posted.

PS, I noticed the Ga. registration numbers. Where do you live? I am in Cartersville.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2007)

That is an interesting trolling motor. Nice project boat you've got there, and it should provide many hours of fishing pleasure.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 28, 2007)

Clean it up and give it a paint job and it will look sweet! I did the same thing to mine.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2007)

The answers above say it all - strip away all you can and brush the rust and grime. I would deck out the front at least (if not the entire boat) A little TLC and maybe some paint (if you care, I do not) and you are ready to fish!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you done anything to it yet?


----------



## switchback (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the site. Nice boat and you should be able to build that one anyway you want without seats in the way.


----------



## firefighterfree (Feb 20, 2008)

Im still here. I been rabbit hunting and working on the boat. I completely to stripped the boat took the seats out and the trolling motor off. Im in the process of sanding it down and repairing the transom. I would like to know will a self-ecthing primer work on my galvanized trailer to prep it so I can paint it. Im going to paint the trailer black and the boat burgundy. Add a minn kota 40lbs bow mount motor and 2 36lbs minn kota transom mount. A eagle 480 graph and 120 qt cooler with aeration for livewell. Navigation lights and deck it too and little more odds and ends. I will try to post pics as I go.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

firefighterfree said:


> Im still here. I been rabbit hunting and working on the boat. I completely to stripped the boat took the seats out and the trolling motor off. Im in the process of sanding it down and repairing the transom. I would like to know will a self-ecthing primer work on my galvanized trailer to prep it so I can paint it. Im going to paint the trailer black and the boat burgundy. Add a minn kota 40lbs bow mount motor and 2 36lbs minn kota transom mount. A eagle 480 graph and 120 qt cooler with aeration for livewell. Navigation lights and deck it too and little more odds and ends. I will try to post pics as I go.



Cool man! Lets see some rabbit pictures!


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 17, 2008)

coming right along


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the color! Thats gonna look sweet when done!


----------



## asinz (Mar 17, 2008)

That paint job looks really good.


----------



## pbw (Mar 17, 2008)

Dang Dang man love the color. 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 17, 2008)

nice job on the paint  In my opinion you done the hardest part.

could ya tell me the size of the boat :?: 

I love the open floor plan, I would keep the floor low, cause I like sides on my boats. Just high enough for some simple storage, New seats cause its too nice of a paint job :lol: 

two coolers in the middle, one for you and one for the fishey. maybe raise the floor a little higher right under the coolers and install a cd/radio system 8) 

pole holders, rod lockers(on the sides) some night lights  

cover it all with some nice carpet.

Killer job man


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 17, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> could ya tell me the size of the boat :?:






Its 1976 Fisher Marine 14' 38 inches at the bottom


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, great job! Doesn't even look like the same boat you posted in the beginning.


----------



## switchback (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking great and love the color.


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 25, 2008)

Framing Pics


----------



## asinz (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice job. What is under the alum framing?


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2008)

moving right along...Nice job on the framing!


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 26, 2008)

asinz said:


> Very nice job. What is under the alum framing?



A thin piece of sheet metal and foam.


----------



## firefighterfree (Apr 8, 2008)

deck pics


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 8, 2008)

firefighterfree - looking good, you are moving along with the project nicely


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice! Is that the height of the deck or is it going to be lower (when screwed down)?


----------



## firefighterfree (Apr 8, 2008)

> Jim Posted: Tue Apr 08, 2008 6:06 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Very nice! Is that the height of the deck or is it going to be lower (when screwed down)?




Hey Jim the comes to about 3" from the top


----------



## firefighterfree (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Jim the deck comes to about 3" from the top


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats a solid job  

Your gonna be so siked when done ain't ya 8)


----------



## firefighterfree (May 4, 2008)

Im putting the finishing touches on the boat. Carpet, s.s. screws, nut bolts, electronics, trolling motor etc. Pics are coming this week


----------



## bluegillfisher (May 5, 2008)

Great job! I'm looking forward to the pictures. 
I am going to start the first step of my project, this week. I have learned so much on this board.
Thank you all for posting pictures of your boats.

Mary


----------



## firefighterfree (May 16, 2008)

New Pics


----------



## phased (May 16, 2008)

Looking good firefighterfree. Lots of deck and plenty of storage I like that.


----------



## firefighterfree (May 17, 2008)

phased said:


> Looking good firefighterfree. Lots of deck and plenty of storage I like that.



THanks Phased the bigger box up front is storage the other two lids side by side are the livewell.


----------



## Waterwings (May 17, 2008)

Looks great! 8)


----------



## firefighterfree (May 27, 2008)

Finally Done


----------



## phased (May 27, 2008)

Awesome job! Looks great. Now it is time for some serious fishing...


----------



## evattman (May 27, 2008)

Man....it looks Soooo Good!!! Now go catch some fish!!!!!!


----------



## Crank'in (May 27, 2008)

Great Job!!! Talk about going from rags to riches!!

One question, do you have anymore pics of your framing? I am getting ready to start my own and it looks like you did a stellar job.

Crank'in


----------



## FishingBuds (May 27, 2008)

sweet 8)


----------



## Zum (May 28, 2008)

nice job...matches the truck


----------



## BLK fisher (May 28, 2008)

The boat looks great. Great job.


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2008)

Great job my friend! Congrats! :beer:


----------



## BassAssassin (Jun 3, 2009)

Where did you get the control panel, and could you post some pics of your electrical system?


----------



## SrPhatness (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW. 
Nice, my dad's truck is the same color. He would probably paint his boat to match if I showed him your setup.

Very pro job.


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the paint job! I'm thinking about doing a similar paint job to mine


----------



## dc3232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey man, I see that you're from GA, where abouts in GA? Myself live in Hampton, GA about 6 blocks from Atlanta Motor Speedway. I have the exact same boat as yours & I have been beating my head against the wall trying to come up with a floor plan for mine. After seeing yours, I have a rough draft on how I want it. The problem is, Im not a very good carpenter :LOL2: Any suggestions? You did an awsome job with yours, I like it.


----------



## tinboatlover (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm very impressed! One of the more amazing transformations I've seen on here. I see it has taken a while for you to finish. Don't feel bad, I've had mine a year and a half and I still haven't got the outside completed. It's getting close though. At least It should float later this week or next. Anyhow, the boat looks great. I just wonder how stable it is going to be with the high deck. Let us know once you've tried it out. Congrats on the hard work paying off.


----------

